# Airport Security



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Think I've found a solution to the hassle of belt removal and putting it back on when you go through security!

I bought a pair of dress trousers in a size smaller than my normal. Worked great. Keeps my pants up and I don't have to worry about getting my belt back on after security.

However, got through Los Angeles TSA (tough) and then changing planes in London you have to go through security check again, which is really stupid and an unnecessary expense since you just got off a plane!

Anyway for the first time in 13 years they wanted all my liquids in one clear plastic pouch! I know it's the rule, but hasn't been enforced for a long time in my experience. I've spent some serious time putting things into functional bags. 1. stuff needed at hand on the plane. 2. Stuff for next to the bed and 3. stuff for the bathroom!

Oh well, we're in Spain now.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

The frustrating thing is that none of these inconveniences have resulted in increased security. It is all elaborate kabuki theatre to make us all feel safe. When I fly from Nairobi to Atlanta via Amsterdam, I have to go through 5 separate screenings.

Here is a great video on the absurdity of it all! Security theatre....






Cheers,

BSR


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> The frustrating thing is that none of these inconveniences have resulted in increased security. It is all elaborate kabuki theatre to make us all feel safe. When I fly from Nairobi to Atlanta via Amsterdam, I have to go through 5 separate screenings.
> 
> Here is a great video on the absurdity of it all! Security theatre....
> 
> ...


So very true. I'm not even sure that it broadly makes people feel safe; I would guess many travelers realize the pointlessness, but it's got a classic bureaucratic momentum now with budgeted expenses that will be their own justification from here to eternity.


----------



## ThomGault (Oct 6, 2016)

Totally agree. I just returned from a European vacation, and i was annoyed by the multiple variations of thoroughness. We took a total of eight flights (a combination of us domestic, trans-atlantic, and intra-european, and I was astounded at the variations of rules. Sometimes shoes were removed (but mostly not), sometimes 3-1-1- bag removed (mostly not), sometimes electronics removed from bag, sometimes electronics kept in bag, sometimes pockets totally emptied, sometimes pockets stuffed. On a couple flights, I forgot to remove/unhide my money belt (with items inside it) and didn't even set off any alerts. Sometimes I really wonder if security screenings catch anything all all. I emerged with less confidence in safety than before my trip.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I paid for the Global Entry program which gave me an automatic TSA precheck on my boarding pass. It works a champ in Portland and Long Beach but the rest of the world is, as others have stated, entirely hit or miss. Personally I believe the HSA should be renamed the Homeland Paranoia Inducement Administration.


----------



## Hockey Tom (Aug 10, 2016)

https://www.cnn.com/2015/06/01/politics/tsa-failed-undercover-airport-screening-tests/

Two years later, I'd be curious to see if there has been any improvement. My hunch is that there has been none.





> "Today, all air travelers are subject to a robust security system that employs multiple layers of protection, both seen and unseen, including: intelligence gathering and analysis, cross-checking passenger manifests against watchlists, screening at checkpoints, random canine team screening at airports, *reinforced cockpit doors, Federal Air Marshals, armed pilots and a vigilant public*,"


The only real-world improvements to air travel security since 9/11, and notice that none of them seem to hassle the travelers. Of course, none of them provide a big production being passed off as "security" that can be showboated around as "progress"...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Last I heard the Federal Air Marshals were being phased out as ineffective and too expensive. I could be wrong.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> Last I heard the Federal Air Marshals were being phased out as ineffective and too expensive. I could be wrong.


I don't think there have been any Air Marshals for several years now.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I understand that the Global Entry program is a good option for many. I so rarely fly into or out of the US, it has limited benefit for me. 

Plus as a security cleared American with a Department of State issued diplomatic passport, I find it incomprehensible that I need to submit to an interview, a "rigorous background check" and pay out of my pocket for the service. But I am cheap and easily irritated by government redundancy  .

Cheers, 

Brian


----------



## CaptThumpy (Apr 19, 2017)

Andy said:


> I don't think there have been any Air Marshals for several years now.


I know a few folks who would find that rather surprising.

They were hiring at least as of 2016. https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/425941300

Seems like an incredibly boring job, particularly for the personalities that are normally drawn to law enforcement. From the little I know, retention has been an issue. Lots of turnover.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ghastly job, really. You ride in coach all cramped up with dull food and live in constant jet lag. I'm not surprised there's lots of turnover.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Clearly the solution to the belt problem is braces. 

And signing up for TSA PreCheck. The Amex platinum card will reimburse the $100 fee, as will many employers even if you don't travel for business much.

I've been on three trips in the last four weeks. On my way to Seattle the TSA confiscated my double-edged razor blade from my safety razor. Apparently drug stores are taboo in Bellevue, WA because the only option I had was a cheap single-blade disposable from the hotel front desk which tore up my face. On the way to Miami they confiscated a brand new tube of face scrub that was slightly over the legal size. First time since I got Pre-check this was ever an issue.

Unfortunately, now that there's a reboot of MacGyver, they're starting to assume that anything can be turned into a weapon.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, it can. Just ask any prison guard or SpecOps soldier.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Clearly the solution to the belt problem is braces.
> 
> And signing up for TSA PreCheck. The Amex platinum card will reimburse the $100 fee, as will many employers even if you don't travel for business much.
> 
> ...


LOL. Indeed, that (huge) tube of face scrub could be used to grind a victims face right off, one dead skin cell at a time!


----------

